# "Bikes of the Pros"



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Remember that feature every month in MBA? Heres an oldy: Russ Worley's Team Yeti.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Remember that feature every month in MBA? Heres an oldy: Russ Worley's Team Yeti.


I remember seeing a Fat Chance in gray with lots of blue components - I don't remember who's bike - in '93 (or so) in that section. I wanted that bike so bad!!! I started adding blue highlights to my gray KHS trying to make it look similar.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I remember seeing a Fat Chance in gray with lots of blue components - I don't remember who's bike - in '93 (or so) in that section. I wanted that bike so bad!!! I started adding blue highlights to my gray KHS trying to make it look similar.


I love the shoulder strap on this one . . .

Reminds me of all the reviews where reputable magazine pundits would slam bike manufacturers for not adding bar ends as part of the normal spec - - - Now it's hard to find a bike that comes with them because they add too much weight . . . And remember the "3 inch LONG Travel kit" for the Rock Shox Mag 21 . . .

Ah how times have changed . . .

-mtnwing


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Heck, I remember...*

...seeing a review of a bike. They slammed it for not having Biopace chainrings!

Oh, how the times change....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Remember that feature every month in MBA? Heres an oldy: Russ Worley's Team Yeti.


I've got the mbaction review where they test ride all the mtb's from the first world's in Duranco.
They spec out and test ride all the winners bikes. Ned's, Juli's, Herbod's, ect....
I always loved 'Inside the Pros Bikes' stuff!
Now the only thing I look forward to is the last page of the latest MBA

I need to get a scanner....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah, I think thats what it was called, "Inside the Pro's bikes". So, whats on the last page of the new MBA?? I havent looked at MBA in quite a while. Every once in a while when I get sent to the grocery store I swing by and scan through it......


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

...seeing a review of a bike. They slammed it for not having Biopace chainrings!

I remember Bridgestone catching a lot of heat from the magazines for this.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yeah, I think thats what it was called, "Inside the Pro's bikes". So, whats on the last page of the new MBA?? I havent looked at MBA in quite a while. Every once in a while when I get sent to the grocery store I swing by and scan through it......


In all the new MBActions, the last page is a 'retro' page where they pull out old pics and bits of info from MBA year's past.
Naturally I find it to be the most interesting. Grab one and go right to the last page and skip the rest of the hardtail bashing.

We should start 'Retro Mountain Bike Magazine'....just like vintage Muscle Car mags that do photo spreads on cool restored vintage. Should be enough of us out there...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2005)

Cindy's Klein Rascal MBA 1991 03


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

More scan's of the Pro's Bikes please!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> We should start 'Retro Mountain Bike Magazine'....just like vintage Muscle Car mags that do photo spreads on cool restored vintage. Should be enough of us out there...


Sounds like a project for CK........


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

And First Flight!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

LOve the Pro's bikes feature on MBA. Remember Djernis Ritchey, John Stamstadt's KHS, Gene Oberpriller's Bridgestone, Juarez Adroit,


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll try to do better scans - just a couple of shots with phone ...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I remeber those! loved the Marin. 
scared of the Clark Kent; how flexy is that bike?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> We should start 'Retro Mountain Bike Magazine'....just like vintage Muscle Car mags that do photo spreads on cool restored vintage. Should be enough of us out there...


Between this crowd, the germans and the brits.. there is enough buyers. Do it w/ the german standards; those guys are true anal obsessive great meticulous builders.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> We should start 'Retro Mountain Bike Magazine'....just like vintage Muscle Car mags that do photo spreads on cool restored vintage. Should be enough of us out there...


Now that's a zine I would subscribe to :thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I could use a Klein Rascal.. Rumpfy, you still have one?


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Man, I remember these issues...... Daryl Price's bike is the nicest of that bunch but then I always had a soft-spot for Marin.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

NOw, does anyone here have the Onza titanium crankset? No?.. Losers.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm proud that I don't.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

colker1 said:


> NOw, does anyone here have the Onza titanium crankset? No?.. Losers.


We do:thumbsup:


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Kirk "Colorado Pinecone" Montgomery*

Ask me how Kirk"Colorado Pinecone" Montgomery got his nickname.....



CCMDoc said:


>


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

ssulljm said:


> Ask me how Kirk"Colorado Pinecone" Montgomery got his nickname.....


So Sully. How did Kirk "Colorado Pinecone" Montgomery get his nick name?


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Kirk "Colorado Pinecone" Montgomery*

Well, Kirk was a rather large cowpoke at 200+lbs, his digestive track was hinky to say the least(ya didn't wanna get too close behind him on his dh runs)
The combo of stress,eating disruptions of travel,etc, caused Kirk particularly intense lower digestive track duress at many events in 89-90ish.
His quote below, caused his being occasionally alluded to(by me and few select others) as"The Colorado Pinecone"

"Gddamn it, I'm so backed up, it feels like I've got a Colorado Pinecone cuttin it's way through my exit chute"

:yikes:



jeff said:


> So Sully. How did Kirk "Colorado Pinecone" Montgomery get his nick name?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*Lifted from another thread but figured it belonged here too ...*


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

ssulljm said:


> Well, Kirk was a rather large cowpoke at 200+lbs, his digestive track was hinky to say the least(ya didn't wanna get too close behind him on his dh runs)
> The combo of stress,eating disruptions of travel,etc, caused Kirk particularly intense lower digestive track duress at many events in 89-90ish.
> His quote below, caused his being occasionally alluded to(by me and few select others) as"The Colorado Pinecone"
> 
> ...


Thanks........I think.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

what i always thought interesting was the weight of pro bikes; no BS 26lbs on Tomac's bike. It has ti bolts all over. Everything is massaged down to be as light as it can..


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

colker1 said:


> Do it w/ the german standards; those guys are true anal obsessive great meticulous builders.


Not totally...there's an arm of them that tends to turn them into canvas's for individualized paint schemes and they totally ruin them.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Anyone have pictures or scans of Don Myrah's Steelman?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is one ow insane Wayne Croasdale's bike.
I am paging through '89 through '95 issues of recently acquired Mountain Bike Action magazines and will post these as I have time.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Looks like a Ritchey painted w/ KHS colors...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Here's an old thread with lots of scans as well.

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/old-school-heros-70-photos-56k-death-455925.html

And also a bunch of 'inside the pros bikes' scans.

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/inside-pros-bikes-vintage-edition-457592.html


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Here's an old thread with lots of scans as well.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/old-school-heros-70-photos-56k-death-455925.html
> 
> ...


*NICE!!!*

That'll save me a lot of unnecessary paper cuts and scanner blindness ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> *NICE!!!*
> 
> That'll save me a lot of unnecessary paper cuts and scanner blindness ...


Yep! It took me a while to find it. Forum search feature blows.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

this thread needs a bump!


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Here you go:

Yeti SB5 Lunch Ride and SB6 Team Replica roll out - Mtbr.com

I kid...I'd like to see more pro bikes in one handy spot.


----------



## Rako (Sep 1, 2017)

Rumpfy said:


> We should start 'Retro Mountain Bike Magazine'....just like vintage Muscle Car mags that do photo spreads on cool restored vintage. Should be enough of us out there...


It was as good of an idea more than a decade ago as it is today. Would love to see something like that.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Does anyone have a scan w/ Gene Oberpriller´s Bridgestone?


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Couple old action shots of Geno on his Bridgestone....
Pics snagged from Geno's FB page


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ssulljm said:


> Couple old action shots of Geno on his Bridgestone....
> Pics snagged from Geno's FB page


The muddy pic is iconic.
Greg Le MOnd on the front in the first pic.


----------

